# Eve’s baby!



## Minidreamz0581 (May 5, 2020)

After much anticipation on the part of everyone who boards out at the barn, Eve finally had her little mule! The kids are calling him Henry. The little guy was greatly enjoying his first day of life yesterday and he’s already giving his momma a run for her money. I had an incident about a month and a half ago where our small standard sized donkey attacked my dog (donk has since found another home with other donkeys and no dogs...) so I wasn’t expecting to like this little half donkey critter, but little Henry is so darn cute that I love him already. I’m far from an artist, but I drew a little congratulations owl with an it’s a colt balloon and I think it actually turned out pretty cute!

For those who don’t know, Eve is a 41” mare who belongs to the owners of the barn where my riding horse is boarded. (I prefer the minis to the full size horses, but I haven’t quite given up on riding yet ) Eve was rescued last year and she had been in with an intact mini jack, so we had been suspicious that she was pregnant. As time went on her belly grew and grew until there was no doubt! I’ve done some driving training with her and she’s been hitched once. Her pregnancy obviously three a small wrench into my plans, but I’ll probably resume ground driving her once Henry is a little older.


----------



## Holly Chisholm (May 5, 2020)

He is ADORABLE!!!!!!!! Love those white feet and brown nose!


----------



## Willow Flats (May 5, 2020)

Congratulations! What a handsome boy. Love all the photos and your drawing. You are very creative! I say keep the name Henry. Keep us posted.


----------



## Maryann at MiniV (May 5, 2020)

Well Done, Eve!!! Henry is adorable and I love his name!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (May 5, 2020)

What a cutie!


----------



## KLJcowgirl (May 6, 2020)

Oh I'm so jealous! What an adorable little guy! <3


----------



## Ryan Johnson (May 6, 2020)

Big Congratulations


----------



## Maryann at MiniV (May 7, 2020)

BTW, Where do you live? The view behind your Eve is LOVELY.


----------



## Minidreamz0581 (May 8, 2020)

Thank you all for the kind words! Little Henry is doing great and giving his momma a run for her money! He’s very, very feisty and likes to kick at his mom then run away. Poor Eve the panicked momma has to chase Mr Independent down! A few new photos...


----------



## Minidreamz0581 (May 8, 2020)

Maryanne, I’m in central PA  We have a nice view from our house too, but the views from out at the boarding barn are especially beautiful!


----------

